# Green Hay vs Dry Hay



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

One of my kids went to a horse camp for a week - learning to ride a horse, lots of fun - EXPENSIVE!!!!!! LOL!

Of course when we went to see the final day/closing show - afterwards, I met the owner and we talked and looked at square bales of hay.

All of owner's hay was dusty. All of it was nice and "green" in color and much of it was over ripe stems and seed heads. It was bought from a local brand name feed store and was $7 per bale!

I am very leary of green hay! I see green and think mold, but apparently the horse owner wants green hay.

How do you folks manage "green" hay and no dust or mold in the same square bale?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The color of the hay is more determined by bleaching then the moisture of the hay.A heavy dew and then sun hitting it will cause it to bleach more then when humidity Is low.

There was a re baler place near here that sprayed green dye on the hay in the re baleing process.Prly made a few horsey folk happy,but he went broke also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Actually where I live hay can be green in color and also be correct moisture(15% or below) when sq baled. Most horsey people that I sell hay to wouldn't know a good bale of hay from a bad bale as they think GREEN COLOR indicates good hay..


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, swmnhay hit the nail on the head. The more of the hay and the longer it is exposed to the sun the more it is going to be bleached out to a brownish color. The faster you can get it dried and into a bale the more green color the hay will have. Green color of hay and green hay meaning wet are two different things.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Here most Alf hay is left in tight narrow windrows with sunny warm/hot dry and breezy weather the outside exposure is min raked with the dew then baled produces the tastey green those picky horses (owners) desire


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

All of the square bales of Bermuda sold around here are green in color. Been that way since the first tedders became popular. It is good, cured hay. Just not bleached. Horse people here expect their Bermuda to be a light green now days.


----------

